# OS 9 sur PWB 1400CS



## Onmac (29 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour a tous, 
J'ai récupèré un PowerBook ppc 1400CS/166 qui tourne en 8.2 comment installer OS 9 dessus ? 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2010)

Ben comme d'hab : tu mets le CD dans le lecteur, et tu double clique sur l'icône de l'installeur !

Cela dit, je ne sais pas en quoi il tourne, mais ça n'est pas en 8.2, parce que Mac OS 8.2 n'existe pas, on est passé directement de 8.1 à 8.5 !

Cela dit, il faut voir aussi une autre question : le 1400 plafonne à 64 Mo de Ram, et 64 Mo de Ram pour OS 9, ça fait léger, tout comme le processeur à 166 Mhz et la carte mère à 33 Mhz. Moi, je serais toi, je me limiterais à Mac OS 8.6, bien moins gourmand que Mac OS 9 (9.1 maximum, en plus, sur cette machine, tu ne peux pas mettre le 9.2), point de vue Ram, et tout aussi "optimisé", ce qu'OS 9 a ajouté à 8.6, ce sont surtout des fonctions supplémentaires qui l'alourdissent, et déjà, sur un 5500 (processeur à 225 Mhz et carte mère à 50 Mhz), avec 128 Mo de Ram, je le trouvais lourd, et j'ai renoncé (repassé en 8.6) jusqu'à ce que je lui greffe une carte d'extention à base de G3/400 Mhz.


----------



## Onmac (30 Octobre 2010)

Ok merci, oui je me suis trompé c'est bien le 8.6 et non 8.2
Donc normalement il tourne mieux en 8.6 que en 9.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> Ok merci, oui je me suis trompé c'est bien le 8.6 et non 8.2
> Donc normalement il tourne mieux en 8.6 que en 9.



Ça ne fait pas l'ombre d'un doute, le 8.6 est plus abouti que tous les 9.0.x, et bien plus léger que le 9.1 qui t'obligerait à faire un usage important de la mémoire virtuelle.

Pour te donner une idée, le système 9.2.2 est à peine plus gourmand que le 9.1 en Ram, voilà ce que ça donne sur mon PowerBook "Pismo" (sachant qu'avec la mémoire virtuelle activée, il prendrait quelques Ko de moins) :




Avec un 8.6, si tu as 64 Mo de Ram, tu règle la mémoire virtuelle sur 96 Mo, et tu peux tourner raisonnablement bien, avec un 9.1, tu es quasiment obligé de la régler à 128 Mo, et ça fait tout ramer (sous les Mac OS antérieurs à OSX, il est recommandé (en cas de besoin) de régler la mémoire virtuelle à 50% de plus que la mémoire réelle, et non pas le double comme beaucoup le prétendent. Si tu n'as pas besoin, tu peux quand même la régler à 1 Mo de plus que ta mémoire réelle (65 Mo si tu en as 64, par exemple), ça permet aux applications d'avoir besoin d'un peu moins de mémoire réelle.


----------



## Invité (31 Octobre 2010)

Pour les réglages pointus genre : le même montant de Ram virtuelle que la Ram réelle, vive Ram Doubler qui permet de faire ça, et bien d'autres choses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Pour les réglages pointus genre : le même montant de Ram virtuelle que la Ram réelle, vive Ram Doubler qui permet de faire ça, et bien d'autres choses.



Oui, mais aussi "qui ne permet pas d'en faire certaines autres", comme affecter plus de Ram à l'application qu'il n'y en a en réalité, ce qui, ponctuellement, peut servir avec certains "gros" logiciels, genre "Photoshop", par exemple !


----------



## Onmac (31 Octobre 2010)

Ok merci 
Je ne vais pas trop toucher a ça, je ne l'utilise pas à usage professionnel (évidamment ! :rateau
C'est juste pour dire de jouer a "Duke Nukem"ou a des jeux du genre.
Mais il ne tourne que sur OS 9.
J'ai essayé avec Puma,Tiger,Léopard et Snow Léopard.
Les OSX ne support pas le vieux jeux où un bonhomme est formé de 5pixels


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> C'est juste pour dire de jouer a "Duke Nukem"ou a des jeux du genre.
> Mais il ne tourne que sur OS 9.
> J'ai essayé avec Puma,Tiger,Léopard et Snow Léopard.
> Les OSX ne support pas le vieux jeux où un bonhomme est formé de 5pixels



Ben non, DN3D ne tourne pas que sous OS 9, j'y joue depuis Mac OS 7.5, et j'y joue encore aujourd'hui sous Mac OS X 10.5.8 ! Bien sûr, pour ça, il faut télécharger le moteur "OS X"* !

Par contre, sous OS X, je n'ai pas encore trouvé le moyen d'utiliser l'extension "Duke is out in D.C.", mais je n'ai pas non plus eu trop le temps de me pencher dessus, va falloir que je décortique le script de lancement sous OS 9 pour comprendre !

(*) Contrairement au jeu, le moteur "OS X" est libre, mais je n'ai pas retrouvé où je l'avais téléchargé, là, c'est le mien que j'ai passé sur mon serveur. Bien sûr, sauf à se contenter de la version shareware, il faut le CD de Duke pour compléter l'installation, mais que ça soit la version "Mac" ou "PC", peu importe. En revanche, ça ne semble pas fonctionner avec Shadow Warrior &#8230; Tant pis pour Maître Wang !


----------



## Onmac (1 Novembre 2010)

Ok merci, j'ai télécharger le Programme et cela fonctionne parfait ! 
J'ai réussi aussi sur un vieux PowerBook G4 en Mac OS 10.1, il y un émulateur OS 9.
Plutôt une bonne chose ! 
Merci a vous deux de vos conseils !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> J'ai réussi aussi sur un vieux PowerBook G4 en Mac OS 10.1, il y un émulateur OS 9.



S'il est en 10.1, alors tu peux le démarrer directement sur son système 9, pas besoin d'utiliser "Classic" !


----------



## Onmac (1 Novembre 2010)

Oui, c'est ce que je voulait dire  je passe pas classic.  Merci encore !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h04 ----------

Je passe par* classic.


----------

